# Free top down baby cardigan pattern



## somnus (Dec 30, 2014)

This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:

http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

somnus said:


> This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:
> 
> http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Very pretty especially if my grandchild should be a girl


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you for the link :thumbup:


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## BrightMoon (Aug 11, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## purdeygirl (Aug 11, 2013)

That's pretty , thank you.


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## sewcranky (Dec 2, 2013)

Oh that is a nice pattern, thank you for sharing. I will make it for my hubby's great granddaughter due in Oct.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Very pretty! Thank you for the link.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Thanks from me too... have it saved!


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lovely pattern, can be for a boy or girl. Thank you for posting.


----------



## meems (Mar 15, 2015)

somnus said:


> This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:
> 
> https://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


 :thumbup:  
meems


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

That's cute! I love top down patterns.
Thanks for sharing,


----------



## Limey287 (Nov 6, 2011)

Thank you for sharing this pattern. I am going to use it for a boy in either navy blue or dark grey. Darling patterns


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

dagmargrubaugh said:


> That's cute! I love top down patterns.
> Thanks for sharing,


Me too!! love it, thanks
:thumbup:


----------



## azmoonbugs (Dec 2, 2011)

somnus said:


> This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:
> 
> https://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Thanks, that is really pretty!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

So pretty, thanks!

I love when I hear of a new baby coming. I love knitting baby things.


----------



## scumbugusa (Oct 10, 2011)

Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

This very pretty, so another one to add to my ' to do ' list. :thumbup:


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

very cute, thanks for the link


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Thank you for the link. Think I might be able to manage that one!


----------



## diobsession (Jun 29, 2011)

Very pretty. thank you for sharing.


----------



## momcat531 (Oct 27, 2011)

Very nice. I think I am going to try this.


----------



## Ladyj960 (May 22, 2013)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## JoyceinNC (Oct 28, 2011)

Thank you! What a cute design. Unfortunately, I am surrounded by men and boys.....sigh.....Maybe I could use the eyelet techniques on a cardi for myself.....


----------



## soneka (Feb 8, 2011)

somnus said:


> This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:
> 
> This is a very pretty sweater.


----------



## PugMom (Jan 11, 2013)

Love it, thanks for the link


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Very pretty! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

Pretty pattern, thanks for sharing


----------



## NCNeedler (Jan 6, 2014)

Very cute! Thanks so much for the link....I have to give this one a try.


----------



## knitwit42 (Apr 23, 2011)

It is a cute sweater. Thanks for the pattern.


----------



## Earnie (Aug 8, 2012)

Very pretty. Thank you for the link.


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

Love it! Thanks for the link.


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

thanks for link.lovely sweater


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Thank you - such a pretty pattern - now on my Bucket List.


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Reminds me of the 5 hour sweater. Very pretty.


----------



## eastend (Jul 28, 2012)

Such a beautiful sweater. Thank for the link.


----------



## Elaine C. (Jul 9, 2011)

somnus said:


> This is a pretty cardi...may have a go at making it and it is free here:
> 
> http://www.plymouthyarn.com/sites/default/files/Fantasy%20Naturale%20top%20down%20baby%20sweater%20F207.pdf


Thanks for the link!! I do love this sweater!


----------



## Jeanie L (Sep 27, 2011)

I have made that sweater many times for charity..It is a really easy pattern to knit...


----------



## hadley (Jun 26, 2014)

The sweater is very pretty


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Very pretty. Thanks for sharing the link.


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks for the pattern, lovely sweater.


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

thanks for the link


----------

